# Post the ugliest outfit you've ever laid eyes on.



## Motherboard (Sep 17, 2016)

A lot of ugly outfits exist out there, that much is a fact. Here's one of the ugliest articles of clothing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Sep 18, 2016)

Whisper said:


> A lot of ugly outfits exist out there, that much is a fact. Here's one of the ugliest articles of clothing I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> View attachment 135879



It's a giant tampon costume.






Here's Lynda Carter in Wonder Woman wearing what looks like a drawstring bag made out of old bedsheets. If you've not seen the 1977 Wonder Woman TV series, you should. It's aggressively 1970s in every way. Flares, leisure suits, chunky gold medallions, porn 'staches, chest hair... yeah.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 18, 2016)

Game Over!


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 21, 2016)

Whisper said:


> A lot of ugly outfits exist out there, that much is a fact. Here's one of the ugliest articles of clothing I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> View attachment 135879


I can't decide of this looks more like a condom or Leto II, God Emperor of Dune


----------



## Motherboard (Sep 21, 2016)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I can't decide of this looks more like a condom or Leto II, God Emperor of Dune


I've seen someone call it "The Praying Dildo".


----------



## John Webster (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Motherboard (Sep 21, 2016)

John Webster said:


>


Sorry, apes in clothes don't count.


----------



## John Webster (Sep 21, 2016)

Whisper said:


> Sorry, apes in clothes don't count.



Aw, damn.. My bad.
 How about this one?


----------



## Motherboard (Sep 21, 2016)

John Webster said:


> Aw, damn.. My bad.
> How about this one?
> View attachment 137344


Much better!


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Sep 21, 2016)

Ginger Piglet said:


> If you've not seen the 1977 Wonder Woman TV series, you should. It's aggressively 1970s in every way. Flares, leisure suits, chunky gold medallions, porn 'staches, chest hair... yeah.



You say that as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Sep 22, 2016)

Ladies, contain your orgasms.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 22, 2016)

When discovered, they always found in pairs. Chris is way too easy, guys... but funny.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Ol' Puss (Sep 23, 2016)

If I could turn back time.

If I could find a way.

I'd gouge out both my eyes with an wood spike.


----------



## cumrobbery (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## RI 360 (Sep 23, 2016)

Literally anything Tess Holliday wears, but specifically this santa claus lookin' shit h&m stealth bitched her into wearing lol. She lied about her size and they wound up having to sew the fucking thing onto her at the shoot to accommodate the extra girth.










Ryann Maegen is her real name:




"_I don't need any of you to reach out to be & tell me
that you hate the H&M outfit. They hand sewed it on
site & took hours &hours. They did the best they
could & I'm happy with it. So no more please. Thanks._"


----------



## Ruin (Sep 23, 2016)

Im disappointed no one posted Chris's outfit from Friday's after five yet.


----------



## Motherboard (Sep 23, 2016)

cumrobbery said:


>


Really only the girl protagonist's hat sucks. It makes her look like a rooster.

Also, anything Miley Cyrus wears can be considered a disaster.


----------



## alex_theman (Sep 23, 2016)

Whisper said:


> Also, anything Miley Cyrus wears can be considered a disaster.


It's like the poor man's lady gaga.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 23, 2016)

It's a pretty bad video, but last Christmas my aunt got me an enormous wool sweater (like two of me could fit in it. And wool is always practical in the deep south) with a French bulldog (I own a frenchie) that has flashing Christmas lights. The worst part is I know I'll hurt her feelings if I don't wear it next Christmas. She left the tag on it... this abomination cost almost $100.  My mom is going to borrow it for the ugly Christmas sweater contest they hold at her job. I'm pretty sure she's going to win.


----------



## Spaulding (Sep 24, 2016)

Do ugly shoes count? I think these ones do as they have enough ugliness to ruin an entire outfit no matter what it is.


----------



## GingerDixie (Sep 24, 2016)

Spaulding said:


> Do ugly shoes count? I think these ones do as they have enough ugliness to ruin an entire outfit no matter what it is.
> 
> View attachment 138160



It looks like she shoved her feet up the asses of two unfortunately lopsided Pac-Men.


----------



## Deez Nuts (Sep 24, 2016)

Women's shoes are almost cheating. Not only can you find some hideous ones but they will also be super expensive.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 27, 2016)




----------

